# 2009 Texas Outbackers Spring Break Rally



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We were wondering if we had missed a post about having a Spring Rally in 2009 for the Texas Outbackers? If so please just point us in the right direction. If not is there any interest out there in having one?

(Our Spring Break is March 16-20.)

Micah


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Depending on where and what is happening in our life about then it sounds great.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Our spring break is MAR 09-13th ...


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

The topic of a spring rally came up at the last rally. In short, it was difficult to ascertain a date as everyone had different spring break weeks. We're up for it, to be sure. It's just a matter of timing.

I'm sure Mark will chime in on this one. We discussed some different locations, including the Frio River and New Braunfels, among others.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

That Pecan Park Campground North of New Braunfels was nice. Plenty of shade, we could float the river right back down to the campground and they had a swimming pool too. And it was far enough off of the highways that it was quiet. 
I have never been to Rio Frio so that would be fine with me too









Anyways we are up for one if anyone else is.

Micah


----------

